#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  How to paste special in Outlook 2010 from a copied cell in Excel 2010

## Baldowsky

Hi,

I'm creating a macro in Excel 2010 that will automatically copy a cell range and auto paste it in Outlook 2010. I wanted to paste it as Picture (Enhanced Metafile)

Here is the code that I've been using but not sure how to insert the auto paste part.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

